

Coming Soon to America: Bitcoin ATMs - thallium205
http://business.time.com/2013/09/12/coming-soon-to-america-bitcoin-atms/

======
navinjain09
Very interesting concept and can't wait to see it come to Boston

------
sammyglaser
Wow, Robocoin is the truth.

------
mrkelley
Really excited to get the ball rolling in America!

